# Identify my webcam



## Johnie12inch (Jul 18, 2005)

I got a webcam from a friend, he has lost the drivers disc and forgot what the name of the webcam is, it has no identification on it at all which is a bummer, and ive tried a lot of logitech drivers etc, but nothig seems to be working windows just cannot recognize it at all, its a USB webcam so if anyone could let me know or how to get it installed.

http://johnie12inch.dumbppl.com/borrowedcam.JPG

thank you in advance.

signed 
johnie


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

When you say Windows doesn't recognise it, do you mean it is not in device manager?
If you see it there,try right clicking and *updating driver*.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This is a duplicate post. This problem is already being work here. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=61599

Please do not post a problem in more than one forum. This violates site rules.


----------

